# Adopting a 4 month old vs a baby ?



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

So we are getting our very first hedgehog "for Christmas". It's for my daughter who has been asking for one forever (she's 13). I agreed, mostly because I've always wanted one too !

So our choices are : adopting from a breeder (I have been in contact with a few) or adopting one that is 4 months old and described as being 'shy' and in need of a new home because their current owner 'doesnt have time' (dont get me started...)

I'm assuming the 4 month old one wasnt handled too much cause it sounds like the owners have no idea what they are doing - their picture was of the hedgie on a wire wheel (not that I'm an expert but at least I am researching it). Is 4 months still young enough to be able to bond with and have a happy, not so shy, hedgie ?

What would you do ? Baby or 4 month old for your first hedgie ?

My rescue side said the 4 month old, my newbie side says baby...

Help !!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

It is really up to you. if you think you want to take in the 4 month old, and give them a proper home them good for you, if you dont think you're ready then that's okay too.

I had that same dilemma, I am going to be adopting from a breeder very soon, but I looked at every rescue I could, but most were sold before I got a chance. 

When you see the hedgie and you fall in love instantly that's kinda how you know. I fell in love with this obese hedgehog (i know that sounds weird) when I saw an ad for him on kijiji, but he was already sold. 

Like i said, it's up to you and your daughter


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

just my opinion, but for a child that young i would probably go with a baby just because the 4 month old may be grouchy and pop and hiss and scare your kid to where she doesn't wanna take the time and energy it's going to take to get the hedgie to trust her. 

also not to discourage, but keep in mind that hedgies are nocturnal and probably won't be awake much if at all before your daughter goes to bed so the hedgie essentially is going to be all your responsibility and because of this many kids get "bored" with hedgies quickly since they aren't out to play and cuddle like a cat, dog, guinea pig, rabbit, etc. might be more willing to do while your daughter is awake. hedgies generally are not a good kids pet! something i'm sure you've already thought of, but just had to mention.

plus hedgies have to be handled daily in order to maintain that level of trust (they are not an animal that gives you trust, you have to earn it and keep it) and with a kid that age i'm sure she's in sports and wants to hang out with her friends and has homework and more that keeps her busy to where she may not even have any time before bed to spend time with the hedgie. just saying....


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless you can handle both the rescue and the baby you'd be getting, it's hard to tell which is going to have a better temperament for you. Lots of young babies turn out to be grumpy adults no matter how much time you put into socializing. The rescue (4 months is really young, still a baby really) might be grumpy, but with a baby there's no guarantee that just because it is younger, it will bond better.


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

The 4 month old comes from a pet shop so lets assume lets he isnt really socialized (I have no idea really, I'm just saying worst case scenario), would that be too late for him to become socialized at that age ? 

Ones from a breeder are handled everyday starting very young they and have more of a tolerance to it, but that's true - doesnt mean it wont be a grumpy adult hedgie...

I dont know - i guess I just feel sorry for the little guy (4 month one) that his owners are ready to give up on him after such a short time. 

My plan is that I will go visit the 'older' one and see what kind of reception I get. If he is aggresive (bites), I will wish them luck and go with the baby from the breeder but if I get the impression that he'll come around or its love at first sight, them I'll go with that one...

I had to try and rehab 2 feral kittens this summer (fostered from the SPCA). They were 2-3 months when I got them. One came around but the other not so much so you never can tell...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't make a judgment based on the 4 month old coming from a pet store. Some of my most friendly social hedgehogs have been from pet stores and that includes our first hedgehogs as well as many rescues and rehomes. 

The 4 month old may be quilling and might be fine once it is over. Hedgehogs like any animal have people they like and dislike. One that is grumpy to one family or person, may be wonderful with someone else. 

When you go see the boy, have them set him down and see how long it takes for him to peek his nose out. Usually if they show their nose or face fairly quickly with handling they will come around. Also consider the household the hedgehog is in. 

4 months is still a baby.


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, that was very helpful !!

About how long should it take for the hedgie to peek his nose out ? Under a minute ? 2-3 mins, ? What am I looking for exaclty to see if he's overly shy and unsocialized ?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he is poking his nose out in under 30 seconds but then tucks back in if there is a noise or movement, but then back out again, he will most likely be fine. If it takes minutes and there is no movement or sounds, and he stays in a quilled up huffing ball, then he may be a challenge. Again, it all depends on the household he is in and how they have treated him. 

Take a small cloth with you to hold him in. Fleece is not ideal as quills poke through it very easily but if you happen to have a flannel receiving blanket, fold in in a square with 4 layers. That works well for protecting your hands from quills if he is in a quilly ball. Also try holding him on you but have him covered up and see if you can feel him relax. Keep in mind though that just because he doesn't relax while on you, he may be a hedgehog that doesn't like handling but is perfectly social when allowed to run around on his terms. 

Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other- ... Z332068890

And I just realized Ive been calling him a 'he' when in fact she is a 'she' - oops...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She looks fine. She is a cutie but needs a better wheel or that wheel to be covered with craft foam.


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep, that was my first clue that the current owners don't know what they are doing...

2nd clue was the "bag of hedgehog food" - I'm assuming the pet store told them what they needed...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EPPPPPPPPP!!

Look at that little one!!

I would totally say yes yes yes go visit that little gal and see how you feel... when I first met Daisy she was all huffy and poppy... but she was in a stressful environment full of noise... when I went to meet Annie she was a kissy bug right from the start ... and Chloe... well she was a stress pot full of puff and huff too... but I knew... I just knew the moment I met each one of those special ladies that it was meant to be... 

When I met Annie I also met Ruby right before (Hedgehog Grove in Toronto) and well... she was nice... she didn't want any part of talking with me... so she sat in my lap huffing for a half hour... Annie on the other hand was in my face and kisses right away with Ruby popping on my lap even!! 

You just know. 

And that little 4month old is so bitty!!!SO SWEET!!!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

she is adorable and looks like a sweetie especially with that little curious look on her face :lol:


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

How worried should I be about wobbly and mites and stuff like that ? A breeder will give a guaranty against this - some lady on kijiji, not so much !! 

Mites I can handle... But wobbly ?? How common is it ? Is this a real concern or just a 1/1000000 chance ?


----------



## CanadaJulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Also - does she look small to you ? Or is that about the normal size for 4 month old (or just the picture angle)


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny is a pet store hog and he is loving, cuddly monster. Because he is from a pet store, there is no guarantee about WHS, so fingers and quills are crossed. That being said, he has been very healthy over the 2 years I've had him *touch wood*.
Lots of hedgehogs get mites, even those who have come from breeders. It is just one of those things. They are pretty straightforward to treat.


----------

